# NHL Playoffs



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Most firsts rounds I think are already determined at this point.
Who do you all think are gonna go all the way?


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Leafs!!!!! ......... oh, Yeah :smile-new:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Stonehead said:


> Leafs!!!!! ......... oh, Yeah :smile-new:


Hope springs eternal...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Bruins. (Message not long enough so I add this.)


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Smart man (Message not long enough so I add Go Bruins!)


guitarman2 said:


> Bruins. (Message not long enough so I add this.)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Stonehead said:


> Leafs!!!!! ......... oh, Yeah :smile-new:


Yes, the Leafs will be in the playoffs this spring. They will be playing off the tee, playing off the rough and playing off the sand in the bunker. Hopefully, they will get out of their bunker before next fall.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Well actually it doesn't get any better cuz I'm a Flames Fan too :sAng_scream:. Since neither of my teams made it this year I'll get behind an underdog and root for the Wings. :sSig_DOH:


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

My god you guys have missed it all together it's "Go Canucks Go" , to the shower or toilet, you smelled bad all year, actually the last part of the season was one gigantic stinky fart.

:Smiley-fart: :sEm_ImSorry:


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

fredyfreeloader said:


> My god you guys have missed it all together it's "Go Canucks Go" , to the shower or toilet, you smelled bad all year, actually the last part of the season was one gigantic stinky fart.
> 
> :Smiley-fart: :sEm_ImSorry:


amazing they were on pace or 106 points before Christmas.
I have never seen a team get so bad so quickly.


/Leafs playoff run was a doozy as well, but it wasn't as protracted


----------



## plasticfishman (Dec 14, 2011)

I sense this won't be a popular opinion, but as a Flyers fan I'll be cheering my heart out for them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

plasticfishman said:


> I sense this won't be a popular opinion, but as a Flyers fan I'll be cheering my heart out for them.


Very prophetic post. I've started you off with the first "dislike".:smile-new:


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Will always answer..Let's go Rangers!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

St. Louis Blues.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

puckhead said:


> amazing they were on pace or 106 points before Christmas.
> I have never seen a team get so bad so quickly.
> 
> 
> /Leafs playoff run was a doozy as well, but it wasn't as protracted


I think at the beginning of the season they tried hard to buy into Torts system, then they realized Torts was just AV's evil twin. When they tune out the coach they tune out the game and by extension the fans. The fans are the big losers here, a team with no spirit is DOA and that's the way the Canucks played.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I think at the beginning of the season they tried hard to buy into Torts system, then they realized Torts was just AV's evil twin. When they tune out the coach they tune out the game and by extension the fans. The fans are the big losers here, a team with no spirit is DOA and that's the way the Canucks played.


playing Sedins and Kesler 25 min per night at the beginning of the season was just unsustainable, too.
there wasn't the depth to carry that on, and when they hit a wall (injuries) - there was just no turning it around.

oh well. should get a pretty good prospect at #6 (or #7 or #1) to go with Horvat, Gaunce, Shinkaruk, Fox, etc.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I think the Sedins are way over-rated. I would have never tried to get them in the first place but that was a long time ago. I would have definitely traded them away when one of them won the scoring race. Perhaps Philly would have given Richards and Carter at the time?

The cupcake twins. That's what I always called them. Luongo took all kinds of heat for 'choking' but he stopped rubber upon rubber when the Canucks went against Boston in the Finals...the cupcake twins didn't score though. Nobody scored. Anyway, then Gillis getting rid of both of their great goalies and leaving Lack to handle it all...not good. In fact, absolutely terrible.

They simply held on to the same roster for far too long. Horrible GM.

Torts is good in interviews but is he really a good coach? That coaching swap thing was bizarre in itself. Ted Nolan. That's who they should have hired.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

For those that haven't kept up, heres the playoff matchups:


*Western Conference*

(1) COL v (WC) MIN(1) ANA v (WC) DAL(2) STL v (3) CHI(2) SJ v (3) LA


*Eastern Conference*

(1) BOS v (WC) DET(1) PIT v (WC) CLB(2) TAM v (3) MON(2) NYR v (3) PHI


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I went to a game in Columbus last night. It was actually really good clean hockey.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I think the Pittsburgh/Columbus has been the most entertaining so far.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I went to a game in Columbus last night. It was actually really good clean hockey.


That is what I call real hockey. Unfortunately, it is all too often a rarity these days.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

St Louis is out...glad I didn't have to put money in to have a guess!

Now, I hate Montreal so, if I say Montreal, will they get put out? :congratulatory:


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

As expected this Boston Montreal series is gonna be the one to watch.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Damn, I hate Montreal.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, they somehow have managed to win 5 in a row.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

smorgdonkey said:


> Damn, I hate Montreal.


I hate Boston more.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Go Habs. Great game last night.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

LA is unstoppable............


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

TA462 said:


> I hate Boston more.


There is no possible way.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Go Habs. Great game last night.


Go Bruins. Great game last night.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

TA462 said:


> I hate Boston more.


I'm not sure anyone hates Boston more than the Habs themselves. This is one of the a_ncient _rivalries.

Personally, I'd like to see a Cup Final played out between a pair of original six teams, of which we have 4 in the running at the moment: Hawks, Habs, Rangers, Bruins.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone who roots for Boston shoulf hand over their passports.

Kidding. Boston and Philidelphia have always been the bad guys in our home.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Well it can only be the Blackhawks vs one of the other 3, which happened to be Boston in last years cup final.
Personally I'm hoping for a rematch!


mhammer said:


> I'm not sure anyone hates Boston more than the Habs themselves. This is one of the a_ncient _rivalries.
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see a Cup Final played out between a pair of original six teams, of which we have 4 in the running at the moment: Hawks, Habs, Rangers, Bruins.


- - - Updated - - -

I've been a Boston fan my whole life, not sure why there is so much hate towards them?
And if Boston was out Philly was in I'd happily cheer them all day long.


Milkman said:


> Anyone who roots for Boston shoulf hand over their passports.
> 
> Kidding. Boston and Philidelphia have always been the bad guys in our home.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Anyone who roots for Boston shoulf hand over their passports.
> 
> Kidding. Boston and Philidelphia have always been the bad guys in our home.


I think it's more about identity to me - I find the current generation Canadiens to be a fairly faceless bunch. Oh, I can name some for sure but other than Price and maybe Subban, they don't really have any stars.

I grew up a Canadiens fan (including living in Mtl a couple years as a 9-10 yr old), and cheered for them heartily until I moved to Edmonton around 17 yrs ago.

But just watching that Boston team - I love their grit, their passing is super good, their supporting players are super good. I mean, who wouldn't want Johnny Boychuk or Patrice Bergeron on their team? And love them or hate them, the tougher guys like Marchand and Lucic also have a helluva lot of skill.

My folks and kids were visiting last night. I was the only one cheering Boston. Oh, I know what it is to be ostracized.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I always thought that the red 'C' on the front of the Habs' sweaters was a toilet seat but last night it was definitely a big red horseshoe.

The Bruins will always have a special Canadian place because of Bobby Orr...not that he is the only great player but he is the pinnacle.

- - - Updated - - -



mhammer said:


> Personally, I'd like to see a Cup Final played out between a pair of original six teams, of which we have 4 in the running at the moment: Hawks, Habs, Rangers, Bruins.


It would be great, but I need Montreal out as soon as possible...in 1993 the Habs sucked and went all the way. Every team that they faced laid down for them including Quebec who would jump out to leads and then collapse.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> I always thought that the red 'C' on the front of the Habs' sweaters was a toilet seat but last night it was definitely a big red horseshoe.
> 
> The Bruins will always have a special Canadian place because of Bobby Orr...not that he is the only great player but he is the pinnacle.
> 
> ...


Hard to believe that '93 team was the last Canadian cup champ.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

After the first game and the talons are coming out already?
Keep it classy Boston! http://detroit.cbslocal.com/2014/05...ist-reaction-after-subban-scores-game-winner/


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

smorgdonkey said:


> There is no possible way.


Yep, I'm a Leafs fan.

- - - Updated - - -



keto said:


> Hard to believe that '93 team was the last Canadian cup champ.


Don't get me started on 1993. That was the Leafs Cup, they would have walked all over the Habs. Wasn't meant to be thanks to Kerry Fraser. I still hate the Kings...............

- - - Updated - - -

Went to the Beer Store afterwork today and got a 28 pack of Canadian. They are giving away NHL Stanley Cup shirts inside. Guess what shirt I got today?????? Yep, a FREAKIN Bruins shirt.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Let's go Rangers.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

TA462 said:


> Yep, I'm a Leafs fan.


Me too man...anyone who can (or will) beat on the Habs is a friend to me.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

New York is playing well...I picked Philly to put them out. New York should have traded Nash to Pittsburgh...he'd fit right in.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> New York is playing well...I picked Philly to put them out. New York should have traded Nash to Pittsburgh...he'd fit right in.


In what way?
when I think of Pittsburgh, I think of a team that wins by walking the fine line between dirty and legal. I don't really see Nash that way.
Marchand, yes.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I was more just taking a combined pot shot at big $$ Nash never scoring and combining it with a shot at Sid who is also not scoring.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Another tough game today! Although I enjoyed the finish of this one much better then game 1.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> I was more just taking a combined pot shot at big $$ Nash never scoring and combining it with a shot at Sid who is also not scoring.


Oh ya.

sids a funny guy.. He sometimes does everything but score.
even in the last 2 Olympics, he was basically invisible until the last game (s).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm a habs fan by arbitrary decision when I was little (had to pick a team). My one bandmate is also a habs fan, and the other is a bruins fan (touring band). There are heated discussions via fb haha (we're in different cities right now).


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Same here, my family was Boston so was the obvious choice as a child for me
Montreal is playing well and Price in particular is almost frustratingly unstoppable.
Gonna be a great series regardless, obviously I wanna go past round 2 but I just love watching good hockey


Budda said:


> I'm a habs fan by arbitrary decision when I was little (had to pick a team). My one bandmate is also a habs fan, and the other is a bruins fan (touring band). There are heated discussions via fb haha (we're in different cities right now).


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I know nothing about hockey, still do not understand the blue line or icing...but I will make a fearless prediction, Boston to win the cup this year.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow have the Rangers got The Pens flustered or what? Any comments on Sidney's cheap shots?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There sure are a lot of Habs flags flying around here on cars lately. I wonder how many will be flying around tomorrow. At the moment, they are up 1-0 on Boston.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

4~0 Habs.

I like it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> 4~0 Habs.
> 
> I like it.



Me to. I guess if the Habs were going to take game 7 better for them to embarrass the Bruins while doing it so that the Bruins can come back motivated to redeem themselves at all costs and take game 7


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Only saw the 3rd period but the Habs were in control. It may be difficult to repeat that in Boston, but don't count them out.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm liking having game 7's all over the place.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

zontar said:


> I'm liking having game 7's all over the place.


Not me...I'd much rather see the Habs go out 4 straight for the rest of my life if I had a few wishes.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

leftysg said:


> Wow have the Rangers got The Pens flustered or what? Any comments on Sidney's cheap shots?


Henrik L got a $5000 fine for cooling off Sid with a squirt of water - I don't think Sid got anything for all his cheap shots (including a nut jangler). Everyone was all over Lucic for doing that and nobody says anything about Sid doing it. No composure. At least Lucic did it to a Hab (justifiable).


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Go Bruins! Hopefully then I won't have to listen to Habs fans simultaneously gloat, whine, exagerate, and complain. Ugh, life in Quebec.

TG
(GO LEAFS)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> Henrik L got a $5000 fine for cooling off Sid with a squirt of water - I don't think Sid got anything for all his cheap shots (including a nut jangler). Everyone was all over Lucic for doing that and nobody says anything about Sid doing it. No composure. At least Lucic did it to a Hab (justifiable).


Sorry, Sid the Kid gets cart blanche. He's allowed. 

Henrik is a childish DB.

Habs are a Canadian team. I support that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Sorry, Sid the Kid gets cart blanche. He's allowed.
> 
> Henrik is a childish DB.
> 
> Habs are a Canadian team. I support that.


LMAO, wow, my first thumbs down.

Could have provided a short list of where that would come from (and it wasn't Smorg)


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

You took the words out of my mouth


nkjanssen said:


> I've never bought this argument.
> 
> There are more Canadians playing for the Bruins than the Habs. In no universe do I see it as my patriotic duty to cheer against local Edmonton boys Jerome Iginla and Johnny Boychuck so that Max Pacioretty can take the Cup home to Connecticut.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

I gave you the second thumbs down.

And I don't think Sid should get a free pass, he may be the best player in the league but he should get treated like everyone else. 



Milkman said:


> LMAO, wow, my first thumbs down.
> 
> Could have provided a short list of where that would come from (and it wasn't Smorg)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Disbeat said:


> I gave you the second thumbs down.
> 
> And I don't think Sid should get a free pass, he may be the best player in the league but he should get treated like everyone else.


Well welcome to the DB club. I myself have never bothered to hit the thumbs down.

And by the way, for those who are a bit slow, that comment about Sid getting carte blanche was a joke.

The rules should apply to everyone.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Well welcome to the DB club. I myself have never bothered to hit the thumbs down. And by the way, for those who are a bit slow, that comment about Sid getting carte blanche was a joke. The rules should apply to everyone.


I wasn't the first to give you a thumbs down, you've given 9 yourself so settle down on the DB comments. I would say I was more in disagreement with you than a dislike but the options are limited.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

I did it as a joke more or less, nothing personal but I guess I'm a DB and slow...
Some people take this message board stuff way too seriously.

There might be a cookie around here somewhere for you never hitting the thumbs down button also.


Milkman said:


> Well welcome to the DB club. I myself have never bothered to hit the thumbs down.
> 
> And by the way, for those who are a bit slow, that comment about Sid getting carte blanche was a joke.
> 
> The rules should apply to everyone.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

All over hockey. Play nicely, you dorks! 

tongue firmly in cheek.

Go Bruins.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

He shoots he scores, series is now 2-0 in your favor.


nkjanssen said:


> Yes you have.
> 
> And here's a tip - every time you do it, it's publicly viewable in your profile. I can only assume that's so people can't give thumbs down and then falsely take the moral high ground, claiming that they never give thumbs down.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

HAHAHA good riddance sid the kid see ya next year!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Yes you have.
> 
> And here's a tip - every time you do it, it's publicly viewable in your profile. I can only assume that's so people can't give thumbs down and then falsely take the moral high ground, claiming that they never give thumbs down.


I have?

I apologize. I have a poor memory sometimes.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> I've never bought this argument.
> 
> There are more Canadians playing for the Bruins than the Habs. In no universe do I see it as my patriotic duty to cheer against local Edmonton boys Jerome Iginla and Johnny Boychuck so that Max Pacioretty can take the Cup home to Connecticut.


Well I can cheer against Edmonton boys--but the main point I agree with.
Often the US Based teams have more Canadians on them--and there is sometimes a local connection.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, with Pittsburgh gone it looks like my vote will be with the Rangers just because I would like to see Martin St. Louis and Lindquist get the cup.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I gave a thumbs down to Steadfastly...not because I disagree with him, but because he deserves it.

Oh...and another thing about the Montreal Canadiens...they are still owned by an American conglomerate - are they not?


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

As a lifelong Rangers fan I am stoked...disappointing loss in the ECF two years ago but I think we have a chance at the finals this year!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

leftysg said:


> As a lifelong Rangers fan I am stoked...disappointing loss in the ECF two years ago but I think we have a chance at the finals this year!


With Lindquist, anything is possible. If Pittsburgh would have had Lindquist they would be on to the next round.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Rangers wont make it past the next round if they don't solve their sloppy play. I've never seen so many give aways in one series before. Its a testament to how crappy the Pens were playing. If the Rangers keep that up Mtl or Bos will eat them alive.. Lundqvist has been saving their asses. Don't get me wrong i do like the Rangers but to make it through round three they need to tighten things up a bit. Having a hot goaltender helps a lot too. :congratulatory:

On another note I was disappointed but not surprised to see the Wild get knocked out last night. I like a good underdog and would of loved to see them take out the Hawks. Chicago has a great team again this year and I think they will becoming out of the west. Lot o hockey to be played yet before anything is settled.....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh...yes. Yes.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Well it's over for us, I give full credit to Montreal they played great. Special teams, defense, offense, and Carey Price was frustratingly good. There speed wore us down for sure.
Was the series I wanted to see without the ending I wanted haha.
Looking forward to the rest of the playoffs and still anyone's game IMO.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I am a Rangers fan for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Boston...*


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Weird not having a game on tonight.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Well, with Pittsburgh gone it looks like my vote will be with the Rangers just because I would like to see Martin St. Louis and Lindquist get the cup.


Same here.
Plus Im honestly not sure how I feel about the Habs....
Pros's: 
they represent a Canadian city
I like Carey price. Classy guy.

Cons:

Every hockey forum ive ever been on, Habs fans are the first to laugh at Leaf fans misfortune, so giving them more reason to gloat, is unappealing.
Other than Price they don't have any personalities that I find that interesting/compelling. Im always on the edge of like/dislike with Subban. cant stand their dirty players like Gallagher and Plekanec (how can someone hate Marchand but like Gallagher? Theyre like twins).
Montreal is too nice a city to trash in a riot again.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> I like Carey price. Classy guy.


I don't know...classy when things go your way doesn't show class. I saw him hack someone after the game was over in the back of the leg as they skated past them. The strength of character shows more in the lowest moments. He has yet to win me over.



Diablo said:


> Every hockey forum ive ever been on, Habs fans are the first to laugh at Leaf fans misfortune, so giving them more reason to gloat, is unappealing.


Generally speaking, the most annoying and boastful fans in sports (worse than Yankees fans).



Diablo said:


> Im always on the edge of like/dislike with Subban.


Subban has finally won me over with the way that he handled questions about the racist statements that some Bruins fans made via Twitter.

That said, he is still a Hab...and that doesn't fly with me. If he gets traded to Anaheim, Vancouver or somewhere, I will like him. Until then, he is Subbin.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> I don't know...classy when things go your way doesn't show class. I saw him hack someone after the game was over in the back of the leg as they skated past them. The strength of character shows more in the lowest moments. He has yet to win me over.
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, the most annoying and boastful fans in sports (worse than Yankees fans).
> ...


Until Price has his name on a Stanley Cup, I wouldn't say things have always gone his way.
I don't hold it against a goalie for occasionally sending a message to an opponent to respect his space. I cant think of a single one that never has. even a generally "nice guy" like Reimer will occasionally take a shot at an overzealous opponent. One shot taken out of context doesn't mean anything to me.

Subban still has a lot of maturing to do IMO. While I respect his energy and enthusiasm,, sometimes I think his ego/arrogance gets the best of him. I was pleasantly surprised to see in this past series his goal celebrations were understated compared to his usual NFL/NBA style showboating, so maybe hes realized that he can be a polarizing distraction for his team, and its not just about his race, but his conduct. I still think he enjoys being a lightning rod for attention/provocateur, and in this sport, that's going to rub a lot of ppl the wrong way.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

The hack was well after the game was over and the Habs were all leaning on the boards...as the other team were skating off the ice Price took his shot. It was bad. If I can find a clip I will post it.


Selanne got a great show of respect during the handshake and afterwards to close out the heavy game 7 loss to the Kings.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow! It is almost unbelievable as the Rangers are dominating the Habs 4-1 at the end of the second period. The Rangers speed is phenomenal.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> Wow! It is almost unbelievable as the Rangers are dominating the Habs 4-1 at the end of the second period. The Rangers speed is phenomenal.


I think we can safely say Price didn't have his best game today.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I think we can safely say Price didn't have his best game today.


I hope he has 3 more in a row just like that.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Wife's birthday today so a 7-2 Rangers win was icing on the cake. LGR!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I notice none of the Habs fans are giving any grief to Prust...just like always, any little thing against a Hab player by someone else is akin to murder but anything a Hab does to someone else is acceptable. They wanted assault charges on Chara after the Pacioretty hit a couple years ago and they want Lucic hung for his stick work and 'being a big meanie' in the handshake...but Prust can jangle balls or do whatever and it's ok. 

Hate the Habs.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm a huge Habs fan...I'll say it, Prust played like an idiot at the start of the third yesterday and it was extra embarrassing when no Rangers took the bait. I hope some players actually show up next game (even if you don't).


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm not typically a Habs fan at all. That being said i did enjoy watching them take the Pens down. I'd rather put up with a few over zealous Hab fans boasting about yet another cup rather than the cup going to another US team. Canada needs the cup back home. Its been too long and if the price is to be a Habs fan for a couple of weeks and take some gloating from their fans......it'll be worth it.

Im looking forward to watching the Kings Vs Hawks series today it should be a good hard fought series.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Stonehead said:


> I'm not typically a Habs fan at all. That being said i did enjoy watching them take the Pens down.


I enjoyed the Pens going down too but it was the Rangers who did that. 


Stonehead said:


> I'd rather put up with a few over zealous Hab fans boasting about yet another cup rather than the cup going to another US team. Canada needs the cup back home. Its been too long and if the price is to be a Habs fan for a couple of weeks and take some gloating from their fans......it'll be worth it.


Not me. It can come home another year, hopefully with another team. F the Habs.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

...and here we go...now Brandon Prust is saying Price was intentionally 'run'. What a piece of sh...


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

smorgdonkey said:


> I enjoyed the Pens going down too but it was the Rangers who did that.
> 
> Not me. It can come home another year, hopefully with another team. F the Habs.


Yeah obviously a brain fart moment i meant the Bruins........


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Latest report says Carey Price will miss the rest of the series.

Not the way that I want Montreal to lose but it definitely decreases their chances.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Ouch, that's a big loss for them!
Curious to see how they keep up without him...


smorgdonkey said:


> Latest report says Carey Price will miss the rest of the series.
> 
> Not the way that I want Montreal to lose but it definitely decreases their chances.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

While I'm a huge Rangers fan, I'm sorry Price is out. I respected his calm approach during interviews post Bruins and pre Rangers. I do chuckle at the change in direction that Therrien took from Saturday to today, first calling it an accident and now calling Kreider reckless cause it fits with their predicament. It's clear Kreider is hit by Habs dmen hard enough from alternate sides that his balance was bound to be thrown off. ExRanger Prust then has to add his two cents about how they are taught to fall. Okay Brandon I'm gonna crash into the metal post instead of the goalie. Guess we'll see how it plays out. I suppose if New York wins it'll be all about well we didn't have Price! Just remember round one that Tampa was without their #1 goalie too.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

I've been a Habs fan since I was a little kid. Still am. While I get people disliking teams due to certain rivalries, I don't get the rest that entails that. For example my sons new gym coach saw my son (he's 7) wearing his montreal canadiens Carey Price t-shirt to class on Saturday. The coach unknown to me at the time, told my son the Canadiens suck. (He's a Boston fan and apparently still upset at the loss)
He then proceeded to tell my son that since he's a Habs fan he will be going last in all the activities that day.
My son was quite upset once we got home, and told me what happened.
Needless to say the coach and I will be having a little discussion next week on the proper language/behavior regarding the kids. Unreal.
On the upside, I guess I should be happy he didn't threaten to f'ing kill him next year (ala Lucic)


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

riffboy76 said:


> I've been a Habs fan since I was a little kid. Still am. While I get people disliking teams due to certain rivalries, I don't get the rest that entails that. For example my sons new gym coach saw my son (he's 7) wearing his montreal canadiens Carey Price t-shirt to class on Saturday. The coach unknown to me at the time, told my son the Canadiens suck. (He's a Boston fan and apparently still upset at the loss)
> He then proceeded to tell my son that since he's a Habs fan he will be going last in all the activities that day.
> My son was quite upset once we got home, and told me what happened.
> Needless to say the coach and I will be having a little discussion next week on the proper language/behavior regarding the kids. Unreal.
> On the upside, I guess I should be happy he didn't threaten to f'ing kill him next year (ala Lucic)


First of all, I am sorry that you are a Habs fan.

Now, the main point: that gym coach is a d!ck and extremely childish to have said anything like that and to have made him go last in activities. Extremely unprofessional.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

riffboy76 said:


> I've been a Habs fan since I was a little kid. Still am.


I'm so sorry.:smile-new::stirpot::smile-new:


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Lol. Nice.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> Latest report says Carey Price will miss the rest of the series.


Definitely sucks for Montreal.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

riffboy76 said:


> I've been a Habs fan since I was a little kid. Still am. While I get people disliking teams due to certain rivalries, I don't get the rest that entails that. For example my sons new gym coach saw my son (he's 7) wearing his montreal canadiens Carey Price t-shirt to class on Saturday. The coach unknown to me at the time, told my son the Canadiens suck. (He's a Boston fan and apparently still upset at the loss)
> He then proceeded to tell my son that since he's a Habs fan he will be going last in all the activities that day.
> My son was quite upset once we got home, and told me what happened.
> Needless to say the coach and I will be having a little discussion next week on the proper language/behavior regarding the kids. Unreal.
> On the upside, I guess I should be happy he didn't threaten to f'ing kill him next year (ala Lucic)


Wow, a sore loser sports fan teacher bullying a student .....pathetic.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, my two favourite Rangers stood out tonight; Martin St. Louis and Lundquist. Will the Rangers be facing Chicago or L.A?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Well, my two favourite Rangers stood out tonight; Martin St. Louis and Lundquist. Will the Rangers be facing Chicago or L.A?


St Louis keeps getting better as the playoffs go along. I wasn't so sure about that trade at first.

- - - Updated - - -



zontar said:


> Definitely sucks for Montreal.


Yeah, I'm a Montreal fan, but without Price and down 2-0 I think you can stick a fork in them.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

..........


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sulphur said:


> View attachment 8449
> 
> 
> ..........


Word on the street is, Vancouver is in talks to acquire her rights to fill in Luongos big shoes.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Word on the street is, Vancouver is in talks to acquire her rights to fill in Luongos big shoes.


Vancouver, the only team with as poor general managers as Toronto...at least they used to have a decent one-Toronto hasn't has a decent one since the early/mid 90s.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> View attachment 8449
> 
> 
> ..........


It looks like she has a good glove (er, strike the glove) hand.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm wondering why they won't play Budaj against the Rangers.

He's shut them out before.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well I'm not going to do the happy dance until Montreal loses their 4th game this series. Its the playoffs and anything can happen.
Having said that, there's no team left I care about. My team, the Bruins is gone. My sons team and a team I liked to follow, the leafs, is probably a few years from even making the playoffs.
The teams that would have been interesting to see go deep, for me, was St Louis and Minnesota.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Well I'm not going to do the happy dance until Montreal loses their 4th game this series. Its the playoffs and anything can happen.


Me neither...just look at 1993 for the lesson. Teams fell in front of the Habs like they were cardboard cutouts. The Penguins, who were far and above, the best team that year, fell to the NY Islanders and the Islanders put up a toilet paper fight vs the Habs.

If they fall, I will enjoy it to the fullest...but not until then.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Waiting for the press conference in which Therien describes Prust's check and Subban's slew foot (both unpenalized) as 'reckless'.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> I'm wondering why they won't play Budaj against the Rangers.
> 
> He's shut them out before.


He's never won a playoff series. I guess they figure they won't win with him so they thought they might as well try the kid.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

This Habs business is hard to take.
1. Kreider was making a hockey play and was tripped by two Habs into Price.
2. Michel Therrien double talks from the play being an accident to a reckless play two days later. 
3. 4th liner Prust gets suspended for only two games after deliberately targeting the Rangers#1 centre in what was obviously a non hockey related play. Watch the replay and look for two feet off the ice oh and see if you can see the puck in the picture.
4. Quebec ref calling Game 3 and blindly avoiding penalty calls against one of the most penalized teams during the season.
5.PK Slewfoot
6. Don Cherry having to support the Habs on CBC. That is hard to take. I checked the rosters and Montreal has one more Canadian player than NY.

Please hockey gods time to deliver some karma payback to the rouge, blanc et bleu.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

leftysg said:


> Please hockey gods time to deliver some karma payback to the rouge, blanc et bleu.


The Rangers have the same colours...


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Are they STILL playing hockey?!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I was assuming hockey gods are bilingual. Rangers wear red, white and blue, n'est-ce pas?

- - - Updated - - -

Its not Canada Day yet so yeah it's game day!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> Are they STILL playing hockey?!


The Blue Jays have won six in a row and are in first place in the American League. Why watch or listen to hockey. The Jays look to have an exciting ride this year.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

not a huge hockey fan, although I do hope Toronto someday returns to it's former glory.....it's like having a hot stake driven into your chest, being a Toronto fan 

my two favourite teams are Toronto & Montreal

I hope Montreal comes back & wins it


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

thought the Habs had this one when they came out strong in OT, but twas not to be. St. Louis's goal was solid.

BTW, is it just me or did I hear the MSG organ player break into Deep Purple's "Hush" at one point?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> Are they STILL playing hockey?!


It's still cold enough to have an outdoor rink...why not?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Montreal is like a blind horse............they no look too good.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

leftysg said:


> I was assuming hockey gods are bilingual. Rangers wear red, white and blue, n'est-ce pas?


Still the same colours--you could be messing up the wrong team...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> thought the Habs had this one when they came out strong in OT, but twas not to be. St. Louis's goal was solid.
> 
> BTW, is it just me or did I hear the MSG organ player break into Deep Purple's "Hush" at one point?


I don't know that song, but he was playing a TON of '80's rock....Ozzy, Bonjovi, etc, so seems likely he was playing Deep purple as well.

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> Montreal is like a blind horse............they no look too good.


Last night the scoreboard was favorable to them....they were much worse than the score would have indicated.

Tokarski is definitely turning some heads though. I think overall, MTL have just hit the wall of over-achievement. They don't have the talent to go any further.

OTOH, NYR has to smarten up....all those penalties? if they do that in the next round, CHI or LA will eat them alive. They are just fortunate that MTL didn't have the chops to muster up any sort of powerplay. And Lundquist is rock solid as well.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

zontar said:


> Still the same colours--you could be messing up the wrong team...


Kinda reminds one of old school table hockey games, where the little metal hockey players on the two teams sported the same colours as each other, but with the dominance of each colour on their uniform different.

- - - Updated - - -



Diablo said:


> I don't know that song, but he was playing a TON of '80's rock....Ozzy, Bonjovi, etc, so seems likely he was playing Deep purple as well.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I don't know if I'd agree with all of that, but I likely concur that the Rangers are a slightly better team, and consistently so. It is the consistency of that margin that will take them to the Cup finals. I honestly can't see the Habs making it past 6 games. I'd certainly be happy if they did, but I don't think it's gonna happen.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Diablo said:


> _*And Lundquist is rock solid as well.*_


If NYR win the cup, Lundquist will be the biggest reason. Without him, they wouldn't even have been in the playoffs. I would like to see him do it. He has played so well for a number of years.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

LA is really dominating the Hawks tonight in the first, 2-0 with 8 minutes left in the first period. BTW Blue Jays are crushing Tampa Bay 10-5 in the 7th.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

3-0 with 4 minutes left in the first. Stick a fork in 'em.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Last night the scoreboard was favorable to them....they were much worse than the score would have indicated.
> 
> Tokarski is definitely turning some heads though. I think overall, MTL have just hit the wall of over-achievement. They don't have the talent to go any further.
> 
> OTOH, NYR has to smarten up....all those penalties? if they do that in the next round, CHI or LA will eat them alive. They are just fortunate that MTL didn't have the chops to muster up any sort of powerplay. And Lundquist is rock solid as well.



I completely agree...I mentioned the over-achievers the other day. Many of those players are playing over their heads at the moment. I think they will not have as good a record in the regular season next year.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> If NYR win the cup, Lundquist will be the biggest reason. Without him, they wouldn't even have been in the playoffs. I would like to see him do it. He has played so well for a number of years.


IMO, either of the western teams will destroy either of the eastern teams. The west is best again this year.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

NB_Terry said:


> IMO, either of the western teams will destroy either of the eastern teams. The west is best again this year.


I don't know about destroy as Lundquist is likely too good to let that happen but I agree that L.A. and the Blackhawks are better overall than the Habs or Rangers.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't know about destroy as Lundquist is likely too good to let that happen but I agree that L.A. and the Blackhawks are better overall than the Habs or Rangers.


Ya, Lundquist seems to thrive on a lot of action....but little good that will do if his teammates cant put the puck in the other net.

One thing Im enjoying about this playoff season is all the shots of Glen Sather. Hes practically a made-for-the-movies caricature of a fatcat sports GM, grumpy expressions, chomping on his cigar in the box lol.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I saw an item a little while earlier today that Carey Price might be dressed for the game tonight. Is this true, and if so, will it matter?


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

No doesn't look like he'll play. He just dressed for practice. Takarski really has done an amazing job. I think win or lose he deserves the start tonight regardless. Hopefully the rest of the team can pick it up.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well--odd game tonight.
But Montreal pulled it off.
Lundquist looked very beatable.

- - - Updated - - -



mhammer said:


> Kinda reminds one of old school table hockey games, where the little metal hockey players on the two teams sported the same colours as each other, but with the dominance of each colour on their uniform different.


We had a later version with interchangeable teams, and once played with two different green teams--while the shades of green were different--it was confusing.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

It was the Rangers game to lose....and they did....Like I said earlier, they gotta stop getting stupid penalties.
neither goal tender looked great last night, and neither did their offense.
Really sloppy but entertaining hockey.


WTF is wrong with the Habs arena? Who in the modern era builds hockey benches that don't have enough room for all the players (notice how the 2nd goalie for the visitors has to sit across the ice by themselves). Why cant they fix this? <SMH>


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I quite enjoyed the game. Not just because the Habs won, but because all the goals I saw were scored via skill, rather than something bouncing off someone or something in unpredictable fashion.

Pacioretty's goal, made from a rather desperate (and improbably accurate) pass from his team-mate on his belly on the other side of the rink, was sweet.

I still don't think the Habs will make it past Game 6, but we can hope. In any event, it was nice to see them moving around in front of the goal, instead of passing back and forth from the point, like table-hockey guys.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Pacioretty's goal, made from a rather desperate (and improbably accurate) pass from his team-mate _*on his belly *_on the other side of the rink, was sweet.
> 
> I still don't think the Habs will make it past Game 6, but we can hope.


Perhaps if the whole team plays on their bellies the Rangers will laugh so hard they won't be able to play and the Habs can slither the puck to one another and put it behind Lundquist.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> WTF is wrong with the Habs arena? Who in the modern era builds hockey benches that don't have enough room for all the players (notice how the 2nd goalie for the visitors has to sit across the ice by themselves). Why cant they fix this? <SMH>


it's one thing when it's an old arena.
But that is odd.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

The old Montreal Forum was a storied building and there wasn't a bad seat in the house. The standing room only tickets were probably the one thing that the NHL wanted to have straightened out when the new arena was built. That place was an amazing building to see a game in. Impressive experience even for a Hab hater like me.

Hoping Montreal is eliminated tonight.

Chicago pulled out an OT win late last night to stay alive.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I watched the 3rd period and the two OTs, and I am absolutely wiped this morning. That was exhausting to watch, let alone play.

I'm not expecting the Habs to survive tonight, but it would be sweet if they did. I suppose, from an American perspective, a New York - Los Angeles cup final would be epic. But holy crap, _the jet lag_.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Let them have the jet lag...BEAT THOSE HABS!!


Habs Haters on Facebook (there are actually many, many Hab Haters groups on there but this is the one I am in):

https://www.facebook.com/groups/292551677587238/


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Great challenge Habs. Now we want the Cup! Let's Go Rangers!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would have really liked to see the goaltending duel between Price and Lundquist but Price's injury made that impossible. Maybe we'll have one between Quick and Lundquist.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Tokarski (spelling?) did a heck of a job for the Habs. I don't think Price could have done any better last night. The Rangers were on fire.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Josh Gorges had some great things to say about team-mate Tokarski. I hope I'm remembering them accurately, but I believe he said "All we ask of a goalie is to give us a chance to win, and he did that for us, every single night". That's one of those understated compliments you remember for a long time.

It was an exhausting game to watch. I think the make-or-break point in the game was that simply jaw-dropping save made by Lundquist, when he cast his stick aside to bat the puck in the air. Had he not jettisoned his stick in order to have greater reach, we could have been headed to Game 7.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> Tokarski (spelling?) did a heck of a job for the Habs. I don't think Price could have done any better last night. The Rangers were on fire.


Exactly. I would even go on a limb and say that Price may not have done as good a job. That kid played amazing. The game was intense and I REALLY enjoyed the outcome.


mhammer said:


> I think the make-or-break point in the game was that simply jaw-dropping save made by Lundquist, when he cast his stick aside to bat the puck in the air. Had he not jettisoned his stick in order to have greater reach, we could have been headed to Game 7.


I was just staring at the screen when that happened and during the replays. In real time live, I thought it might have hit the inside of the post and been headed for review but the angles from above showed that it hadn't. Amazing save. I thought King Henrik might have had a bit to say in the handshake and was surprised that it was just a nod and 'good game' or whatever. That kid had ice water in his veins. 

IF I was a Habs fan, I would be thinking...get rid of Vanek (but doesn't he have a year left on his contract?), get rid of Plekanec, get rid of Prust (he very easily could have been penalized a few more times), Gionta is up for a contract...how much is he worth(?), is Briere really worth it all season? There are a lot of questions. 

In my mind, this team over-achieved big-time...not just by taking out the Bruins which was a feat in itself but the way they were playing was really impressive like (to use a couple of coaching/team clichés) they all bought into the system/were on the same page. I guess next season will tell the tale. Price really firmed things up this year and Subban definitely matured even if he still has issues.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So I guess the stage is set


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, it is a showbiz classic with New York vs L.A.

Coast to coast battle.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

New York vs. LA?

Yard work time.

Enjoy.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I feel like I'm unintentionally punishing someone by posting this, but it had to be done, so here goes:

[video=youtube;TohEJPjyi-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TohEJPjyi-U&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I feel like I'm unintentionally punishing someone by posting this, but it had to be done, so here goes:
> 
> [video=youtube;TohEJPjyi-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TohEJPjyi-U&amp;feature=kp[/video]


The song popped into my head as well.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Damn exciting hockey with all kinds of Canadians playing.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

And the king's take it in double OT! Maybe not the best series of the playoffs but it was edge of your seat hockey.

Mtl vs Boston was pretty kick ass and Chicago vs LA was pretty good as well.

Till next year.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would have liked to see Lindquist have one cup under his belt. If it is to happen, the Rangers need to make a few more changes to the team.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I would have liked to see Lindquist have one cup under his belt. If it is to happen, the Rangers need to make a few more changes to the team.


Like trading Lundquist?


Seriously though--that had to be one of the best OT's I've ever seen
About 1 2/3 periods of end to end action--that barely let up--it was quite entertaining hockey--with lots of good chances.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Really proud of my Rangers...even without the Cup. Despite losing three OT games to the Kings in their own building and trying to overcome some questionable officiating they provided loads of exciting play and lots of promise for another run. Rest up, get healthy and try to get back to the finals again. Man that is one difficult trophy to win...no wonder it's so revered.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

leftysg said:


> Really proud of my Rangers...even without the Cup. Despite losing three OT games to the Kings in their own building and trying to overcome some questionable officiating they provided loads of exciting play and lots of promise for another run. Rest up, get healthy and try to get back to the finals again. Man that is one difficult trophy to win...no wonder it's so revered.


The Rangers need to dump Richards and Nash. They could really have a great team for what they could free up without those two. 

The officiating was terrible indeed...against Chicago, L.A. could have been called for interference on nearly every dump in that Chicago made - textbook obstruction/interference but never called. Bettman's NHL: make rules, don't enforce them, hurt the game. 

Definitely a hard one to win...The Stanley Cup, second most important cup in sports.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

smorgdonkey said:


> Damn exciting hockey with all kinds of Canadians playing.


Damn Straight! That first OT period was one of the most exciting all season. 

Listening to my whining friends about their teams not being in the playoffs and shitting all over NYR and LA well. My teams weren't their either but it was a great series and LA got what they deserved.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Richards will be bought out. Nash might be traded or a new centre brought in to play with him (hopefully not Spezza, great player,just getting old and injury prone like the guy he'd be replacing). Kings style of obstruction carried on after the Hawks with the Rangers. Seeing the penalty on Zuccarello when Muzzin clearly embellishes the fall at the blue line was maddening since it changed momentum and lead to the tying power play goal. Oh well. And for fans of other teams who whined about the two finalists...that's the way the puck bounces...some respect for the two teams who gave it all. On to summer!


----------

